# Crossing border at Laredo into US with pooch



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Have any Americans crossed the border into Laredo with their dog lately? My pooch is a Texan and had no trouble coming to Mexico a year ago but he hasn't been back since. I have a certificate from the vet when he got his required shots in July here in Mexico. I've read the Embassy page which states, "U S Public Health Service requires that pet dogs and cats brought into this country be examined at the first of entry for evidence of diseases that can be transmitted to humans.". Doesn't go into to detail of what that means? Do they just eye-ball him at the border or is there an actual examination? Any recent experiences would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Oldjuggy (Jan 4, 2011)

Schmo said:


> Have any Americans crossed the border into Laredo with their dog lately? My pooch is a Texan and had no trouble coming to Mexico a year ago but he hasn't been back since. I have a certificate from the vet when he got his required shots in July here in Mexico. I've read the Embassy page which states, "U S Public Health Service requires that pet dogs and cats brought into this country be examined at the first of entry for evidence of diseases that can be transmitted to humans.". Doesn't go into to detail of what that means? Do they just eye-ball him at the border or is there an actual examination? Any recent experiences would be appreciated. Thanks


We brought our Texan mutt last year, crossing at Laredo. My wife was very diligent about paper work, vaccination records etc. We were not questioned by any official at any time. That's not to say they won't. They have the authority to be very anal if they desire so best to have your poop in a group ... just in case.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks but I'm not sure if you're talking about coming into Mexico or the US. I'm asking about going into the US. Thanks again


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Schmo said:


> Thanks but I'm not sure if you're talking about coming into Mexico or the US. I'm asking about going into the US. Thanks again


Yuu must have a Mexican vets certificate whenin 15 days before crossing the border into the states. They may or may not question you as you are "Texans" but you willl be prepared. The cost is usually $200-$300 pesos for the Certificate. It works both ways.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks. Where did you find this info?


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Schmo said:


> Thanks. Where did you find this info?



This info was obtained by direct experience. Hope it helps.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Just an update. Made the trip with the pooch and neither side asked to see any documentation. I will still spend the money for the vet's letter just to be safe.


----------

